# Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?



## Sargo (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo |wavey: |wavey: 

wer hat Erfahrungen zum Angeln in Phuket (Ausfahrten / vom Land)

Freue mich auf Eure Erfahrungen 


SARGO   |bla: |bla:


----------



## Jörg2 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hallo Sargo,

ich denke vom Land aus wird es schwierig sein etwas ordentliches zu erwischen. Ich habe dort Einheimische gesehen die vom Land so eine Art Sprotten gefangen haben - Ich denke mal das wird nicht deinen Wünschen entsprechen. Zu den Ausfahrten kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ich würde allerdings mal bei einem kleinen "Ausflugsshop" nachfragen ob die Touren anbieten. Ich war auch in einem Angelgeschäft in Patong, die bieten auch Touren an - Wenn du Interesse hast schau ich mal ob ich noch eine Ortsbeschreibung hinbekomme.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Dart (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hi Sargo
Schau mal hier vorbei http://www.thaifishingguide.com/, die Jungs bieten fischen im Meer und auch in div.Seen an.
Ansonsten einfach mal bei Google angeln bzw. fishing und Phuket bzw. Thailand eingeben, da findest du jede Menge Infos.
Gruss, Reiner#h


----------



## utzel (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hy Sargo! Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf Phuket/Patong Beach und habe dort mit einem Bekannten 3 Ausfahrten gebucht. Die erste mit einem Billiganbieter die du an jeder Ecke dort findest.Kannst du aber vergessen,nur Schrott-Ausrüstung und ob du was fängst ist denen egal. Die nächsten 2 Ausfahrten haben wir dann im K-Hotel,ist bekannt in Patong und wird von Österreichern geleitet,gebucht. Das war um welten besser. Top Tackle an Bord und Fisch wird auch gesucht.Haben dort 2 Sailfische,Dorado,Stachelmakrelen,Wahoo und viele Skipjack Tunas gefangen. Die Tagestour hat dort 62€p.P.gekostet incl. Abendessen im K-Hotel,was sehr gut war.Nachtfischen wird auch angeboten.#6 Tight Lines utzel


----------



## alalfred (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Bin am 12.11. zurückgekommen von Phuket und kann es immer noch nicht fassen.Ich habe mit veschiedenen Anbietern verhandelt da es um eine mehrtägige Ausfahrt zur Insel Ko Rock ging.Die überall angebotenen Tagesfahrten bringen viel Badespass und vieleicht ein paar kleine Thune.Mit feilschen war aber nicht viel 800 EUR für 3 Tage war ein Festpreis.Also gings los auf der 6 Stündigen Fahrt zum Ziel biss ein Wahoo#6und ein paar Bonitos fürs Abendessen.Am nächsten Tag früh raus der Kapitän hatte schon das Frühstück fertig und es wurde den ganzen Tag geschleppt,einige Baracudas,Bonitos konnten an Bord geholt werden.Und dann ein Aufschrei,ein Segelfisch schien interesse zu zeigen langes warten dann hatte der Helfer die wohl rettende Idee er schrie zum Kapitän ,vollgas' und da geschah es er stürzte sich auf denn Köder.Nach langen Jahren konnte ich nun spüren wieviel Kraft ein solcher Fisch besitzt.Wir hatten 40 LBS auf der Spule was ich etwas zu schwach fand also ging ich etwas vorsichtig zur sache,der Sail sprang zur hälfte aus dem Wasser und vesuchte durch kräftige Fluchen den Köder loszuwerden.Aber nach ca 30 min konnte ich ihn langsam ans Boot führen und der Helfer packte ihn an der Nase und zog ihn unter noch kräfiger gegenwehr an Bord.Das war ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl,ca 2,10 m und etwa 30-35 kilo Fisch sowie ein schmerzender linker Arm erinnerten mich daran das es kein Traum war.Abends fingen wir jede menge Riffbarsche in allen Farben und beim herumspielen mit einem Tintenfischköder packte doch einer zu,etwa 50 cm ein schöner brocken.Am nächsten Tag sahen wir jede menge Sailfische aber es biss nur eine Königsmackrele,Bonitos und eine mir nicht bekannte Art die sich in Schwärmen auf die kleinen Köder stürzte.Alles in allem viele verschiedene Fische gefangen worden was schon etwas über den Bestand der abseits gelegenen Inseln sagt.Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich Bilder direkt einstellen kann,geht das?Ich hoffe das der Beitrag etwas gelungen ist,für fragen steh ich gern zur verfügung.;+


----------



## alalfred (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*









	

		
			
		

		
	
Ich hoffe das geht mit den bildern jetzt


----------



## Quappenqualle (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

schau mal im Videoforum nach, da gibts ne kurze Einweisung über das Einstellen von Bildern. Wäre doch schön, ein paar Fotos von Dir .. nu laß Dich nicht betteln... 

Kannst ja auch nen richtigen Bericht schreiben im Big-Game Forum...


----------



## Quappenqualle (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

oh sorry, zu spät..|rotwerden


----------



## Amigo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Ich habe zwar noch nie in Phuket geangelt, aber ich habe ein paar Jahre in Thailand gelebt und kenne so ziemlich jede Ecke in Thailand. Wenn ich höre (Sorry alafred) 800 Euro für irgendeinen Angelausflug.... dann gehe ich eher davon aus, dass Du den Kutter gekauft hast. Nur, Du hast es nicht richtig verstanden bzw. die Thais haben das richtige Opfer gefunden#t . Ich war in einer anderen Ecke mit einem Kutter unterwegs: 2 Tage mit Weib, Wein und Gesang, Angeln nebenbei ..... 2000 Bath, das sind ca. 40 Euro. (Wein, Weib extra). Ich möchte aber auch nebenbei erwähnen: Phuket ist das teuerste Pflaster in Thailand (in jeder Hinsicht), man trifft fast nur "reiche Unternehmer" bei denen das Geld keine Rolle spielt.... bis der Bankauszug kommt:q . Fairer weise muss ich aber auch sagen, wer die Landessprache spricht, der liegt mit dem Preis auch ganz vorne. #h


----------



## alalfred (26. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Da meine Frau Thailänderin ist glaub ich schon das Sie die Sprache beherscht,denn Sie hat am Tel.mit mehreren Anbietern gesprochen und es war bei allen etwa gleich.Aber egal ich habe die Preise etwa gekannt und das Geld gespart da ich unbedingt mal so eine 3 Tagesfahrt machen wollte und wenn man sich die Preise in anderen Ländern anschaut war das noch ein guter Preis.Immer noch etas billiger als hier http://www.phuketdeepseafishing.com/deep_sea/calender_liveaboard.php?whichone=2


----------



## Dart (26. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

800 Euro fuer drei Tage Big Game sind ok, vorrausgesetzt du hattest das Boot fuer dich mit dem korrekten,proffesionellen Equipment und einer erfahrenen Crew. Ich mein halt ein richtiges hochseetuechtiges Boot mit Outriggern,Kampfstuhl, und hochwertigen Ruten und Rollen,etc.
Wenn du auf einem modifizierten Fischtrawler mit mehreren anderen Anglern warst, war der Preis defintiv ueberzogen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Amigo (26. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hi Leute!
Wenn Deine Frau Thai ist, wird Sie wohl schon einen guten Preis ausgehandelt habe und Hauptsache: Es hat Spass gemacht.|laola:  Phuket hat eben gesalzene Preise, liegt ja auch am Meer |supergri


----------



## Frank 77 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hallo.

versuchs doch mal hier !!! 

www.fishing-khaolak.com


----------



## alalfred (28. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Jeder hat halt eine andere macke der eine kauft sich jedes Jahr ein neues Auto und ich hab mir jeden Monat 80 EUR gespart da ich voriges Jahr die Preise schon erkundet habe.Es war übrigens ein richtiges Angelschiff für mich alleine mit allem was dazu gehört und 3 Mann Besatzung.Es war es mir wert und hat Spass gemacht,es war ein langer Traum mal einen Segelfisch oder etwas anderes großes zu fangen und es hat geklappt.


----------



## Amigo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hi!
Wenn man Dein Preis mit anderen Anbietern vergleicht, dann liegst Du doch ganz weit vorn. Das Du Spass  hattest, sieht man an jedem Bild!#r 
Viel Spass Euch Allen wünscht Amigo


----------



## Sargo (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*



			
				utzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Sargo! Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf Phuket/Patong Beach und habe dort mit einem Bekannten 3 Ausfahrten gebucht. Die erste mit einem Billiganbieter die du an jeder Ecke dort findest.Kannst du aber vergessen,nur Schrott-Ausrüstung und ob du was fängst ist denen egal. Die nächsten 2 Ausfahrten haben wir dann im K-Hotel,ist bekannt in Patong und wird von Österreichern geleitet,gebucht. Das war um welten besser. Top Tackle an Bord und Fisch wird auch gesucht.Haben dort 2 Sailfische,Dorado,Stachelmakrelen,Wahoo und viele Skipjack Tunas gefangen. Die Tagestour hat dort 62€p.P.gekostet incl. Abendessen im K-Hotel,was sehr gut war.Nachtfischen wird auch angeboten.#6 Tight Lines utzel



Hy Utzel,  ein wunderbarer Tip, werde ich nächstes Mal auch so machen

Danke SARGO


----------



## uwe103 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*



			
				alalfred schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat halt eine andere macke der eine kauft sich jedes Jahr ein neues Auto und ich hab mir jeden Monat 80 EUR gespart da ich voriges Jahr die Preise schon erkundet habe.Es war übrigens ein richtiges Angelschiff für mich alleine mit allem was dazu gehört und 3 Mann Besatzung.Es war es mir wert und hat Spass gemacht,es war ein langer Traum mal einen Segelfisch oder etwas anderes großes zu fangen und es hat geklappt.



Moin Alfred,

wichtig ist, dass Du Dir Deinen Traum erfüllt hast und dafür war Dein 3-tägiger Turn doch relativ preiswert.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor 3 Jahren in Kuba 500 Dollar am Tag bezahlt.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hallo alalfred!

Habe dieses Thema erst jetzt gesehen. Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fängen, insbesondere dem Sail. Gratulation zum erfüllten Traum.
Besten Tank für Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Spymo (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Phuket / Thailand ?*

Hallo, 

ich war zum Jahreswechsel in Thailand, u. a. ca. 3 Wochen auf Phuket. Weniger - aber auch - zum Angeln. Als erstes habe ich eine "Big-Game-Tour" gemietet (Aloha Tours in Chalong). 3 Leute an Bord, 5 Angeln, 2 auf Sailfish, 3 auf Thun. Wir haben ca. 12 kleine Skip-Thunas gefangen. Sorry an alle Big-Gamers (auch wenn die kleinen Thunfische mit Big Game nix zu tun haben), mein Ding ist das nicht - auch nicht, wenn was größeres beißen würde. Habe deshalb keine weiteren/besseren Touren gebucht.

Vom Strand aus haben einige Einheimische auf der Brücke Richtung Norden, aber auch vom Strand von Ao Chalong irgendwelche winzigen Fische beangelt. Auch nicht mein Ding...

Irgendwann bin ich mal zu dieser Felsinsel gegenüber dem Strand von Kata Beach geschnorchelt und habe dort (superklares Wasser im Vergleich zur eigentlichen Küste - war vorher 3 Tage auf den Similans, weiß also was klares Wasser ist) - einiges an beangelbaren Fischen gesehen. Also: nächsten Tag Tackle geschnappt, 3 heringsähnliche Fische gekauft und wieder zu dieser Insel. War der Hammer: Angeln mit der abtreibenden Strömung und "fettem" Schwimmer (ganz wichtig, weil Grundangeln oder gegen die Strömung nur Materialverlust) und habe dann auf Fetzenköder die verschiedensten Fische bis ca. 50 cm gefangen. Einige sahen aus wie Knurrhähne nur "bunter", ein kleiner Zackenbarsch und Fun pur. Die Insel ist rundum von Felsen umgeben, also kaum begehbar, ich habe sie angeschwommen (Tackle im Transportrohr auf dem Rücken) und mußte nächsten Tag zur Apotheke (Schnittwunden an den Füßen ohne Ende). Also: Neoprenstiefel oder irgendwelche Schuhe anziehen und am besten auch Handschuhe, man muß da halt "hochkrabbeln"!

Nicht ganz so gute, aber ähnlich gute Chancen dürften auf allen vorgelagerten Inseln bestehen, z. B. Nai Harn Beach, da gibt es mehrere. Dort kostet eine Überfahrt inkl. Abholung in der Hochsaison (falls davon abhängig) mit einem Longtailboot ca. 600 Baht. Bei Nai Harn Beach waren wir zweimal auf der Insel (rechts von der Küste) und waren beide Male die einzigen Menschen dort - traumhaft. Beim Schnorcheln auch einiges an Fischen gesehen, habe dort allerdings nicht geangelt.

Stefan


----------

